# Eysenck personality test



## Minnow (Jul 24, 2011)

I know we've had several threads about mbti or multiple intelligences or what have you, but what about the Eysenck test?


> This test reflects the ideas of Hans Eysenck a pioneer in the field of  personality research.  Through research and statistical analysis he  determined that personality is composed of three main elements:  Extroversion, Neuroticism, and Psychoticism.   Most current researchers  agree on the significance of the first two traits, but there is less  consensus on the third (so he may be wrong about it's central importance  but it clearly plays some role in personality).  Most people will score  lower on Psychoticism.  While Psychoticism implies more negative  qualities than the other two traits (typically), a link has been found  is several studies between higher creativity and higher scores on  Psychoticism.


Here's what I got:

Extroversion (sociability)      52% 
Neuroticism (emotionality)    44% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousnes)  28%

*Extroversion* results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.  
*Neuroticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.   
*Psychoticism* results were low which suggests you are  overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of  your own individual development (martyr complex). 

Alternatively:


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 24, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||||||	60%
> Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||	36%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||||||	65%
> 
> ...


I'm also in about the middle of the sanguine section of the graph.

/hairflip

Just because I'm a genius and you're not~*~*~


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 18%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 73%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	53%







*sane, stable person*


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jul 24, 2011)

*Extroversion (sociability):* 25%
*Neuroticism (emotionality):* 60%
*Psychoticism (rebelliousness): *33%

*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.  
*Neuroticism* results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.   
*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests  you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the  expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||| 	37%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||| 	62%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||| 	30%

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Zeph (Jul 24, 2011)

> *Extroversion* (sociability) 	|||||||||||||||||| 	77%
> *Neuroticism* (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||| 	62%
> *Psychoticism* (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||| 	38%
> 
> ...


This sounds quite accurate actually!


----------



## Eloi (Jul 24, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||||||	54%
> Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||	70%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	38%
> 
> ...


Sounds exactly right!

....and the same as the test results from Butterfree's personality tests...

Am I really a perpetually self-sacrificing nervous, self-critical girl who likes to help others while neglecting her own mental state? Or am I just a miserable car-crash of a person entirely by her own doing and needs to fix it and find healthier ways to be sociable than desperate clinginess due to an all-encompassing fear of dying alone? Hmmm...


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||||||||||| 	86%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||| 	11%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||| 	48%

Or in other words: 







:D


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 24, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability)	||||||	27%
> Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||	68%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||	20%
> 
> ...


Pretty much me!


----------



## Superbird (Jul 24, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||||	49%
> Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||	26%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||	43%
> 
> ...


I have strikethroughed the parts I don't agree with. 

...I'm not sure I like that outcome. =/


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately low which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Psychoticism results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if I answered all of those questions accurately now, as I have been labeled before as a complete introvert.


----------



## Minish (Jul 24, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||| 	30%
> Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||| 	64%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||||| 	56%
> 
> ...


I sound like a delightful person. :D


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||| 	38%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||| 	62%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||| 	46%

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||| 	16%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||||| 	78%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||| 	48%

Extroversion results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others. 

Pretty accurate. *slinks off*


----------



## Flareth (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||||||| 32% 
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||| 80% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||| 50% 

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 

Neuroticism results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 

Psychoticism results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others. 







Sounds about right


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||| 	40%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||| 	62%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||| 	40%

*Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Neuroticism* results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||| 	42%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||||| 	77%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||| 	46%

*Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Psychoticism* results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others. 







Everything looks about right, though I think social ability could've been a bit higher.  Meh, I took the test truthfully, I can't complain

"Medium medium" O_o


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

Minnow said:


> I know we've had several threads about mbti or multiple intelligences or what have you, but what about the Eysenck test?
> Here's what I got:
> 
> Extroversion (sociability)      *49*%
> ...


Same results, but different percentages in bold.
I laughed at the psychoticism one. Others? Kindness? Pft.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability)     ||||||     30%
Neuroticism (emotionality)     ||||     19%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)     ||||||||||     40%

*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.  
*Neuroticism* results were low which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.   
*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests  you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the  expense of your own individual development (martyr complex). 

Don't really agree with the psychoticism assessment (would've expected something higher) but okay, sure.


----------



## bulbasaur (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||	15%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||	52%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	33%

Extroversion results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## spaekle (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||| 	16%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||| 	59%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||||| 	53%

Extroversion results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others. 







um, okay. I don't feel like I've learned much about myself.

edit: lol I'm emotional? This test sucks.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 24, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability) |||| 18%
> Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||| 78%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||||||||| 76%
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||||	43%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||	67%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	38%


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||||	47%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||	62%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||||	58%

Extroversion results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others.


----------



## Minnow (Jul 24, 2011)

So I did this:







Looks like a melancholic trend.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 24, 2011)

Sanguine bitches represent.


----------



## nastypass (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||| 	42%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||| 	50%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||| 	28%

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Adriane (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||||| 	52%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||| 	37%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||| 	46%


Extroversion results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.

Neuroticism results were moderately low which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Psychoticism results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others. 








That's about right. I have a feeling that if I'd taken this test a few months ago I would have been a lot more melancholic, but I've developed personally a lot since moving.


----------



## Light (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||	30%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||	31%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	40%


Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately low which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability)  	||||  	15%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||| 	57%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||||| 	51%

Extroversion results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.

Cool I guess? Scored surprisingly low on the latter categories.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 47%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 47%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 36%

Extroversion results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.

Neuroticism results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Espeon (Jul 24, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||||| 	59%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||| 	54%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||| 	40%

Extroversion results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

Neuroticism results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex). 







If you were slap bang in the centre you must be the most balanced person. Ever.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 25, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||||| 	59%
> Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||||| 	72%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||| 	41%
> 
> ...








There might be something to this.


----------



## Darumaka (Jul 25, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability) |||| 13%
> Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||| 68%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||| 45%
> 
> ...


Yup, another melancholic. Not surprised that's what I ended up with.


----------



## Eloi (Jul 25, 2011)

I made up my own personality test y'all should take. 

Question 1:
What would you do if there was a nuclear holocaust, and only you (and possibly any loved ones) survived?


1) I would probably die quickly due to my own actions, unintentionally.
2) I am not sure as I can't really imagine that scenario in a realistic manner.
3) I would survive well and become one of those survivor types.
4) I would do well because I have a strong sense of morality.
5) None of the above/not sure.

Question 2:
What would you do if you were a/the God and had the potential to create a/the universe?

1) I would probably mess things up because being a/the God is a big responsibility. 
2) I am not sure as I can't really imagine that scenario in a realistic manner.
3) I would create a universe much better than this one by structure.
4) I would instill better morals and be more active in people's lives.
5) None of the above/not sure.


How to score (don't look 'til you picked):

If you answered mostly 1, 3, 4, you have strong personal biases about yourself, and thus all of your personality tests are biased towards your specific self-image. 

If you answered mostly 2, 5 you either have a strong personal bias of seeing yourself as indecisive, or don't have a strong notion of self-image that would color a personality test.


----------



## voltianqueen (Jul 25, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||| 	30%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||| 	24%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||| 	36%

*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
*Neuroticism* results were low which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 25, 2011)

Extroversion results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting _at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity._
*What a load of bullcrap, that last part.*
Neuroticism results were moderately low which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).







I'd say that it's true, but it's a bit vague and relies on the horoscope hook; bogus personality traits based on general ones. For example, I'm a Capricorn. If I read from Horoscope Monthly that I'm very kind and optimistic, I'll draw back to the times where I was kind and optimistic and assume that's how I always am. Because I identify as a Capricorn, I assume those traits are correct. Only works for positive traits.

The melancholic trend I think I can explain: we're in an Internet forum filled with quiltbags and liberals who like Pokemon. So being a quiltbag puts those people in the minority. Being in an Internet forum gives anonymity to an extent, and people find it easier to talk here rather than face to face. I do anyway. There's also the hobby: Pokemon, MLP, that stuff. All geek stuff that hasn't hit mainstream just yet, or in the former's case, hipster fodder. So not many people would be into that stuff. Some may even feel ridiculed for it despite not being bullied. So they become reclusive because their passion doesn't match with most people's. Also adds to the pessimism because "the world hates me". If you're an MLP-loving liberal quiltbag in the US, there's bound to be hate and oftentimes that embeds itself into your worldview. Which also links into anxiety; what if people find out? what if I become ridiculed because of how I act? How do I act? WRAAAA?!

Blame the psychologist in me.


----------



## Glace (Jul 25, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||||||||||||	84%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||	59%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||	41%

*Extroversion* results were very high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

*Neuroticism* results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## H-land (Jul 25, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||| 	42%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||| 	62%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||| 	48%

Pretty centric, tending toward melancholy.
Some of the questions came up against the online self versus face-to-face self, though, so. I think I tended toward my face-to-face instincts here. Otherwise, I would have scored a bit lower on neuroticism.


----------



## Aletheia (Jul 25, 2011)

*Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.                   
*Neuroticism* results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.   
*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests  you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the  expense of your own individual development (martyr complex). 






Knew I was gonna get the ol' black bile. :\


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 25, 2011)

Grimdour said:


> The melancholic trend I think I can explain: we're in an Internet forum filled with quiltbags and liberals who like Pokemon. So being a quiltbag puts those people in the minority. Being in an Internet forum gives anonymity to an extent, and people find it easier to talk here rather than face to face. I do anyway. There's also the hobby: Pokemon, MLP, that stuff. All geek stuff that hasn't hit mainstream just yet, or in the former's case, hipster fodder. So not many people would be into that stuff. Some may even feel ridiculed for it despite not being bullied. So they become reclusive because their passion doesn't match with most people's. Also adds to the pessimism because "the world hates me". If you're an MLP-loving liberal quiltbag in the US, there's bound to be hate and oftentimes that embeds itself into your worldview. Which also links into anxiety; what if people find out? what if I become ridiculed because of how I act? How do I act? WRAAAA?!
> 
> Blame the psychologist in me.


But I'm nearly all of the above and I'm happy and well-adjusted and everyone loves me ;;

(I do see your point)


----------



## @lex (Jul 26, 2011)

*Extraversion* (27%) low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
*Neuroticism* (36%) moderately low which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
*Psychoticism* (26%) low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).







Sounds pretty fine. I just wonder if I'm not less healthy than that :p


----------



## Rose (Jul 26, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||||||||| 	71%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||| 	45%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||| 	38%

Extroversion results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

Neuroticism results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex). 






Hmm, I don't know if this matches up with what I normally get on personality tests, but this is what I got. ^ ^


----------



## Fireworks (Jul 26, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||| 	43%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||| 	57%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||| 	50%

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others. 







sounds about right I guess


----------



## Cloudsong (Jul 26, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 43%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 64%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	46%

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others. 







>.> I love being medium medium.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jul 26, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||| 	49%
> Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||| 	37%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||| 	31%


I mostly seem boring..? :D? Kind of low numbers in everything. (Could be because I noticed I put a lot of conflicting answers. Maybe I'm just confused??)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so generic and in the majority here. Let's look:



> Extroversion (sociability): 27%
> Neuroticism (emotionality): 77%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness): 43%
> 
> ...


Everything's spot-on. Including martyr complex.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 31, 2011)

_Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||| 	43%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||| 	55%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||| 	36%

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex). _








I agree with everything on here. Wow o3o


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 31, 2011)

It's sort of hilarious how many of you seem to have martyr complexes. I would hit every single one of you for being such wet blankets. >:C


----------



## Flora (Jul 31, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||||||||| 47% 
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||||| 83% 
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||| 21%

*Extroversion* results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting. 
*Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*Psychoticism* results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex). 

Very accurate.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 31, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability) 49%
> Neuroticism (emotionality) 75%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 31%
> 
> ...


yeah, yeah...


----------



## Wargle (Aug 1, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||| 	42%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||||| 	77%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||||| 	56%
*
Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

*Neuroticism* results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Psychoticism* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others 







Sadly this is all true..


----------



## Aenrhien (Aug 1, 2011)

> *Extroversion* (11%) results were very low which suggests you are extremely reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
> *Neuroticism* (16%) results were very low which suggests you are extremely relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
> *Psychoticism* (83%) results were high which suggests you are overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense too often of the well being of others.


Accurate enough, though I disagree with the "optimistic" part.


----------



## Dinru (Aug 1, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||	33%
> Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||||	82%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||	36%
> 
> ...


Seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Automata heart (Aug 1, 2011)

"Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||||| 	60%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||||| 	77%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||||||||| 	75%

Extroversion results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

Neuroticism results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were high which suggests you are overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense too often of the well being of others."

me.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 1, 2011)

> Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||||| 	47%
> Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||||||||| 	68%
> Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||||| 	58%
> 
> ...


which translates to



> you are an awful person
> lol


----------



## Blazie (Aug 2, 2011)

Extroversion results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex). 


Pretty accurate, actually. No martyr complex here, though. (As far as I know... o.O)

Tada.


----------



## Negrek (Aug 2, 2011)

Extroversion (sociability) 	|||||||||| 	32%
Neuroticism (emotionality) 	|||||||||| 	31%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) 	|||||||||||||| 	60%







Eh, I was expecting generally lower scores across the board (okay, fine, I'll own the psychoticism), and especially in neuroticism. Of course, with any personality test, there's always my guessing at which category each question pertains to and my desire for the analysis to conform to my self-image warring with my honesty. Probably should have taken it before reading up on what it's supposed to be measuring.

Whatevs, livin' it up in the chill humor. B)


----------



## Thorne (Aug 2, 2011)

> Extroversion results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.
> 
> Neuroticism results were moderately low which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
> 
> Psychoticism results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).


I'm not sure about the martyr complex part, but otherwise I would say I agree with it.


----------

